# 📆 📅 🕕 BULOVA WRUW NEW YEAR EDITION 🕧 🎉🎊



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Happy New Year WUS!
Hope that you all have a very strong and positive 2021 and you can get to get all your toys on your bucket list!

Bulova by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Bulova by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Lunar pilot high beat









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

1978 Bulova Oceanographer, 333FT WR, Automatic 1132.10 (ETA 2873)


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Wore this Bulova Minuteman to church this morning.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

5 days into the New Year and wearing my 1999 Bulova Marine Star. Light as a feather and comfortable band. Best wishes to all WUS members from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

maguirejp said:


> 5 days into the New Year and wearing my 1999 Bulova Marine Star. Light as a feather and comfortable band. Best wishes to all WUS members from Calgary, Canada
> View attachment 15634996


Some of the older (pre-Citizen) Marine Stars are so good.... the newer M.S. are a bit too Bleh!

This is my only Marine Star which happened to be my very first Bulova

Bulova Marine Star by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Wolfsatz said:


> Some of the older (pre-Citizen) Marine Stars are so good.... the newer M.S. are a bit too Bleh!
> 
> This is my only Marine Star which happened to be my very first Bulova
> 
> Bulova Marine Star by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Yeah, that is nice. Cheers


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Prophetic to be wearing a President model today?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Today I am honoring my country, wearing this made in USA Bulova Accuquartz with a tuning fork movement. Vintage 1976, the 200th anniversary of our founding.

Yesterday was quite a day in US news.


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Wolfsatz said:


> Some of the older (pre-Citizen) Marine Stars are so good.... the newer M.S. are a bit too Bleh!
> 
> This is my only Marine Star which happened to be my very first Bulova
> 
> Bulova Marine Star by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


My Marine Star is from 2002; I wanted one in a classic dive design with a black case. The aftermarket black bracelet admittedly is not a classic dive watch feature but I love its look and feel.


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Vintage Caravelle on the wrist and with a period magazine advertisement.


----------



## Pontificator (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Late 60's Bulova Ambassador?


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

3 Hander Precisionist 
Bulova Precisionist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Old_Tractor said:


> Vintage Caravelle on the wrist and with a period magazine advertisement.
> 
> View attachment 15639041
> View attachment 15639042


What's the strap? Corfam?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

For today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattmacklind2 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

tayloreuph said:


> What's the strap? Corfam?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's some kind of suede with a gold, metallic foil insert. Clearly, it didn't survive the decades well, but I'm lucky to have found the original strap still on the watch in any kind of condition. It was one of those funky 70s things that didn't stand the test of time, shall we say!


----------



## Swiss Dade (Jan 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova Precisionist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

For a Tuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

My '67.......


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Bulova 96B252


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Back from service today, the strap is a temp, looking for a bracelet that'll serve, but 19mm lugs are hard to shop for









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

1974 Caravelle Digimatic 25 Jewel West German 11 OAWU


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

M1 Accutron "Spaceview D"


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

A two-fer today, while both dials say 666, one is 50 years old, and those gaskets are not to be trusted!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

1967 Caravelle
Joe


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

sixtysix said:


> 1974 Caravelle Digimatic 25 Jewel West German 11 OAWU


That is so cool! I've seen these the bay occasionally and bid on a few, but they all go for more than I'm willing to part with. Looks like your is almost mint! Great catch!


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)

1982


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

For US Inauguration Day, this automatic 30 jewel Bulova, made in USA, stainless case, vintage 1969.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

A 1973 (N3) Bulova Calendial "F":


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

New for today, and earlier today

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Too much Bling?

Bulova Murren by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Too much Bling?
> 
> Bulova Murren by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


No such thing as too much bling!


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

An M8 (1968) Bulova Sea King.


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Precisionist for this evening.










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Cleaned and regulating.....running great.....cheers p


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)

I was fortunate to have owned one of the early 1970's models of this watch. Bought it at a garage sale when I was in 8th grade. I believe that I paid $35 for it. Wore it for several years and beat the living daylights out of it. Purchased this version from Joma on 12/27. Received it on 1/11. Not an expensive watch but one that I have a sentimental attachment to. I plan on taking much better care of this one.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Retro Bulova selfwinder...with some "global warming" in the background.


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Another budget find from the bay. An N7 Caravelle automatic. All it needed was a little cape cod cloth on the case just to shine it up a little, some sanding and polywatch on the crystal. Got it for $25!


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

mattmacklind2 said:


> View attachment 15644674


Looks good on that strap


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Old_Tractor said:


> Another budget find from the bay. An N7 Caravelle automatic. All it needed was a little cape cod cloth on the case just to shine it up a little, some sanding and polywatch on the crystal. Got it for $25!
> 
> View attachment 15677556


That pretty sweet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Bulova 23.


----------

